# Tiny Farm In Arkansas price drop



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

I am dropping the price again on the one acre in Mena Arkansas.

This week it will be $10000. If you want to see it let me know and I will drive down now instead of next week.

The grass is deep hopefully will get cut next week .
The mobiles can be sold off if you want the location without them .

Excellent water supply from the well. Quality soil for gardening or small stock raising. Friendly neighbors.

Auction sale will sell all portable fencing(panels) clean the place totally .
You look now and make a choice on what stays.

Pictures on other Tiny Farm In Arkansas post


----------



## simplepeace (Oct 29, 2005)

I just sent a pm


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

This place has been sold. Thank you everyone for your interest.


----------

